# Oil in coolant issue?!



## NOAH48038 (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey,
I did an oil change last week and only a quart of oil came out, so I looked in the coolant reservoir and it looked like coolant was in the there but wasn't for sure. So I took my z in for a oil/coolant problem. They said that it may be the gaskets, rings or I might just need a new motor. The weird thing was that the car ran perfect; no overheating and the oil pressure was fine, car ran perfect. I picked it up today and they said they found nothing wrong with it; no leaks, Hc in coolant and no oil burning. There was some kind of light brown milky substance at the bottom of the reservoir, but they still found nothing wrong. so if someone else has had this issue before please let me know what it was or might be.
Thanks


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

if you had only 1 quart of oil in your motor it would 100% have blown up especially if you had that tinyyyyy bit for an extended period of time..something is up here..4 quarts of oil just dont vanish into thin air without the engine having a problem..i would check the oil every single trip you make it only takes 30 seconds and keep a veryyyy veryyyy close eye on this


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

What year Z is it? 05/06 models had oil consumption issues that can become pretty serious.


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

he would deff notice if he was burning that much oil though it would smoke like shit..i had a bad pcv and it would make my car blow a huge puff at a stop light when it turned green but i wasnt burning more than maybe a 1/8 of a qrt i changed it and nvr did it again so if he was burning this much oil he would notice..well i hope he would notice


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

depends on how long he went between oil changes. If you only burn a small amount at a time, the smoke will get broken up in the cats. That was the big problem. Over 3000-5000 miles, the oil would burn away. That's such a small amount at a time for such a long distance that most people with the problem never knew until the oil ran dry or they went in for a change and saw the same result the OP did.


----------



## kramadana (Nov 8, 2010)

I once drove from the UK to Italy and back in a week and the engine oil was down to about half. However once filled the problem never repeated.

Strange???


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

chimmike said:


> depends on how long he went between oil changes. If you only burn a small amount at a time, the smoke will get broken up in the cats. That was the big problem. Over 3000-5000 miles, the oil would burn away. That's such a small amount at a time for such a long distance that most people with the problem never knew until the oil ran dry or they went in for a change and saw the same result the OP did.


yea i can understand that but like i said my pcv valve was bad and i would see big clouds of smoke when going from a stop and when i got hard on the gas pedal..and my car was burning virtually no oil at all..and the person who doesn't check their oil at least 4-6 times between changes is just a fool and if there is a problem with the car it could have been fixed before it got any worse just by checking the oil level now its probably 2 late


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I agree with checking the oil between changes, but the reality is, 90% of people who buy 350z's just drive 'em and don't care, and really as consumers we have a reasonable expectation that a stock vehicle should not burn oil between changes and should not require frequent checks like cars of yesteryear. That's what cause such a problem with the 05-06's.


----------

